# Stained Quercus Coccifera - "Geirröd"



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello everyone! 

This slingshot is made out of a piece of oak (quercus coccifera) that I got from Coveman (Greece). It has awesome grain but it was a little bit bleak so I stained it with tan leather dye (narvsvärta). Didn't have a clue how it would turn out so I was a bit paranoid at first but the end result is just perfect. I couldn't be more happy with how it all turned out! 
















































































And some in progress shots....






















































Hope you all like it!  I looove it but it is going to another home anways...


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Bonus pic!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Very nice...I love the color...And beautiful shaped!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Really nice. I like the curve and the relief for the minimi muscle below the pinky. -CD


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

I just love what you made out of it! Judging by the one you made for me, your naturals are not only beautiful, but excellent shooters also. So, pretty much jealous of the lucky future owner of this one!

Στάλθηκε από το S30 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice! Love that curve!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

That's really a nice hue, love it!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Glad you all like it! 

That hue is really growing on me. Turned out a lot more brown on another piece of wood I used for testing so I started freaking out when it was starting to look like a fake orange tan 

I always knew which way I wanted to hold the slingshot because I really dislike forward leaning forks. It didn't feel right until I made that cut in at the very end, went from "ahh this is just crap!" to "ahh fits like a glove" in 30 minutes


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Cool  I like your mini lightroom also


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Sharker said:


> Cool  I like your mini lightroom also


Thanks! 

I felt pretty much forced to get myself a light tent kit because of the winter darkness  Totally worth it


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent work


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Tag said:


> Excellent work


Thanks!  Nature did half the work on this one though. Awesome piece of wood!


----------



## LeoVonFitzy (Aug 13, 2013)

Fantastic end product, and very inspiring! Thanks!


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

LeoVonFitzy said:


> Fantastic end product, and very inspiring! Thanks!


Glad you like it!


----------

